# stage4

## iandriyanov

Какова вероятность что после того как я сделаю Stage4 и вылью на виртуалку. Система будет работоспособной?

Кто пробовал? Подводные камни?

----------

## Pinkbyte

Сетевухи будут иметь другое имя(т.к. у них будет другой мак). Решается сносом /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

А, и еще - если будет использоваться virtio - не забыть собрать его поддержку в ядре.

----------

